# Clipping weaned donkey foals



## GlacierRidge (Jul 13, 2009)

I wanted to add this post here, as I did see the post where problems were caused between mom and baby with body clipping a foal still on mom. I have a 10 month old jennet, so that's not an issue here, however, I have a couple of questions, since this is my first donkey foal experience.

How long do they keep this long coat? She still has a very long coat, which from what I've observed, is normal for donkey foals. But how long do they tend to keep this baby coat?

Second question, if I wanted to body clip her, is there any harm in doing so? As with any adults I would body clip, I'd apply the fly spray more often, but not only do I think she'd be more comfortable without all that hair, I'd really LOVE to see what's underneath it all now!

I just wanted to get input on clipping a soon to be yearling.

ANgie


----------



## h2t99 (Jul 13, 2009)

I clip all my yearlings, I have found that it takes forever for them to shed!! Good Luck!!


----------



## GlacierRidge (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for the input! I swear, she's barely shedding...and when I brush her, I'm not getting a whole lot out. I take a shedding blade to everyone else, but it's just not working on her coat. Thinking baby coats are different? I'd love to see how she looks underneath!

Angie


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Jul 15, 2009)

I clipped the foal that mom rejected for a few days...but also did 2 yearling Jennets...they look and feel great! They know it too! They where bonded b4 and after thier clip. And yes they where miserable b4 the clip, one was sheding a little bit more than the other..but was very slow in shedding. Now they are so shiney, and prissy LOL


----------

